# Artificial stucco



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody have any experience painting artificial stucco surfaces? I wanna bid one, just haven't done one before. I've painted normal stucco, I'm wondering if theres any differences. This stuff is very porous. I'm thinking it might be good to seal it all first for a more uniform finish, and it has some stains. 
Also there's some patching needed, and wondering what type of material I should get. 

I was going to call the leasing company of the building to find out what specific system was used for it, just trying to get a feel for it if anybody had any input.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

What is artificial stucco? only thing I can think of is that tex coat crap.

Pat


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> What is artificial stucco? only thing I can think of is that tex coat crap.
> 
> Pat



I've read that it's basically styrofoam with a texture on it to look like stucco, and it rots out wooden houses cause it traps in moisture.

It's required to disclose this in many areas in the sale of the house as well


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok, I know what you mean, they do that around windows and other areas to give the building a little style. Never seen a hole building though in that.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

My guess is it's Dryvit http://www.dryvit.com/home.asp?country_id=1 This stuff should have never been used anywhere.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah, nevermind, i'll figure it out like I always have. Its a starbucks drivethru tunnel. Basically stucco walls with coffee stains on it.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah, nevermind, i'll figure it out like I always have. Its a starbucks drivethru tunnel. Basically stucco walls with coffee stains on it.


Not much to figure out. You just paint it with exterior paint......lots of exterior paint. Keep a wet edge and you'll be fine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

what i really need is a scissor lift


----------

